# Need Help Identifying Vintage Flashlight



## SeberHusky (May 9, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here, and I figured I'd join so I could ask if anyone knows what flashlight I have here. It's a 6-cell, and looks a lot like the flashlights made by Dog Supply Company, but the handle and switches do not match. I can't find anything like this on the Flashlight Museum Index, so I was hoping I could find info here. Thanks!

Here's some photos, I hope the links work...


----------



## budynabuick (May 10, 2012)

Looks like a 60s "true test".

Keith


----------



## Boudreaux (May 10, 2012)

Welcome to CPF.

I believe your flashlight is a Dog Supply House. I have a simularly textured model, but in brown, with a very similar switch. It, however, has the Dog Supply House tailcap.

Dog Supply House was a very loose organization. Flashlights within the same model were not always identical.

Another problem with identifying older flashlights is that they were often "repaired" with parts scavenged from other flashlights.

Boudreaux


----------



## SeberHusky (May 10, 2012)

It looks like the closest match I can find, is this copper one. Pretty much everything except the handle/tube is identical and an exact match.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COP...214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d2cf61e

Also, I noticed that on the Flashlight Index, all D.S.H. flashlights were all tagged with the year of 1970. Was that the only year the Dog Supply House made flashlights?


----------

